# Amsterdam - Coffee Shops?



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Proper Coffee Shops obviously not the herbal cigarette type!

I am off to Amsterdam for a few days and would like to try to visit some decent places (hopefully near other places so I can persuade MrsD to "detour").

Obviously suggestions of other touristy stuff would also be welcome.... I suspect we will be doing at least a few of the Museums/Galleries/Anne Frank etc but other little gems would be nice.

TIA


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Used to live there, but some time ago. Try Espresso Fabriek or HeadFirst.

JP


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

HeadFirst

Caffenation - Awesome Belgian roaster who have just opened a shop in Amsterdam Zuid (south)

Screaming Beans

Scandinavian Embassy (rotating beans from top Scandinavian roasters)

Lot 61

If you have a spare day go to Utrecht, its a beautiful city (my mum is from there) with a sunken canal through the city. 30 mins by train from Amsterdam. Best coffee is at The Village (they use Caffenation mentioned above), 30ml and Blackbird. Best bars are Kafe Belgie, Oliver and if you can brave the cold the terraces by the canal! Lots to see, like the Dom Tower and church, and generally lots of old beautiful buildings. Really pretty city.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

If you want to go to the Anne Frank museum book online! Otherwise the queue is a mile long (you go straight in when you book online). There's pancake house just near Anne Franks that's worth a visit. Just don't go in 'Coffee Shops' lol


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I was in Amsterdam a few weeks ago and I tried Lot61. I wasn't impressed by the espresso I tried. It was bitter and overextracted. The barista was very friendly so I bought a pack of the coffee they roast in-house (I think the blend was named Bambino or something like that). I tried it at home and it tasted much better than what they prepared (even though they have pretty nice equipment) but it was nothing special.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Anne frank house is worth a visit.definitely has a strange eerie feel to the place.

Artis zoo is brilliant

Canal belt tour (plenty outside central station )

Amsterdam is my favourite city.looking at flights whilst I type this


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

if you like chips then check out this place..

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restaurant_Review-g188590-d1935384-Reviews-Vlaams_Friteshuis_Vleminckx-Amsterdam_North_Holland_Province.html?m=19904

i had to go back for seconds...


----------



## philwbass (Sep 4, 2009)

Lot 61

Scandinavian Embassy definitely - that's the best

Cafe Bru

Espresso Fabriek (although it's a bit out of the way)

Koko

Headfirst definitely

Here's an article I did if it helps..

http://philwbass.com/2013/11/04/amsterdam-coffee-part-one-a-londoner-writes/

For food, get the free ferry over the harbour to the Eye Museum (superb food and inexpensive) or eat in the superb Scandinavian Embassy

Remember - in Amsterdam, coffee shops are smoking establishments and cafes are bars. Look for espresso bars!


----------



## conchord (Sep 3, 2014)

+1 for the chips...They are amazing! Get brought every time we talk about Amsterdam.



Rhys said:


> if you like chips then check out this place..
> 
> http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restaurant_Review-g188590-d1935384-Reviews-Vlaams_Friteshuis_Vleminckx-Amsterdam_North_Holland_Province.html?m=19904
> 
> i had to go back for seconds...


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Well things being busy over the past few days....

Trains, Trams, Markets, Canals, Food, Van Gogh, Beer, NEMO, Shops, Hotels etc

I didn't get to go to any of the suggestions nor in fact to any specialist Coffee Shops (other than one - see below) whilst in Amsterdam although the general standard of coffee (with lunch etc) was pretty good.

The Hotel did a very nice "Latte Macchiato" (or Latte) which I had several of as a nice little warmer/pick me up after being out.

They also did a decent "coffee" at breakfast (I think it was a short-americano or a long-espresso)..... but it was certainly well worth drinking.

I did get to pop into a little place (almost) next to the Hotel... it was called Brandmeester's and they proclaimed that they Roasted their own and it certainly smelt pretty nice.... I had a brief smooch among the coffee paraphernalia on offer/display

Various Reg Barber (& other) tampers....

Cona makers...

Hario Buono pouring kettles (electric and basic)

V60 stuff

They also had about 20 various Espresso Machines on display and at least a couple on Demo.... several of them in very shiny chrome!!

I didn't see any grinders... although as it was only a quick smooch so I didn't get to rummage too deeply...

I'll bore you all with tales of my coffee "stuff" purchased from various markets etc later ;-)

Meanwhile Happy New Year all!!!!


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Drewster said:


> Well things being busy over the past few days....
> 
> Trains, Trams, Markets, Canals, Food, Van Gogh, Beer, NEMO, Shops, Hotels etc
> 
> ...


Happy new year mate.sounds like you had a great time out there

I fly out on Wednesday to amsterdam for 3 days.i like going in January as it's not as busy as the rest of the year


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Mike mc said:


> Happy new year mate.sounds like you had a great time out there
> 
> I fly out on Wednesday to amsterdam for 3 days.i like going in January as it's not as busy as the rest of the year


Yep a great time was had....

We avoid the flying (don't enjoy the hassle)....

Leisurely drive to Ebbsfleet...

Stroll through passport/security etc (only abut a dozen other passengers - so no queues etc)

5 mins before the train pulls in - wander down to the platform...

Door stops in front of you...

Large comfy seats... plenty of space...

Couple of hours later change platforms at Brussels...

Step off at Amsterdam....

Both trains serve something approaching food and a few drinks...

(tbh the food has gone downhill - a few years ago it as actually pretty decent food but :-( )

Door to door I doubt there is much time difference but the overall journey is much "easier".... makes the journey part of the holiday (rather than a hell to be endured).

We are thinking of going back in "better" weather already.... Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Right - I'm back in Amsterdam so might try out a couple of the places mentioned above (although HeadFirst seems to have gone - not showing up in my search)

Any more recent recommendations?

Only here for a few days en-family so once again can't be certain of getting there (unless very close by)


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Another shout for the Scandinavian Embassy, great place, I picked up some excellent coffee compass beans from there as well.


----------



## TonyCoffeeNewbie (May 4, 2017)

I tried a few speciality coffee cafes in Amsterdam back in June, and found Bocca coffee my favourite. Back to black was good, and Cafe il momento was very average. Enjoy your trip!

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Drewster said:


> Right - I'm back in Amsterdam so might try out a couple of the places mentioned above (although HeadFirst seems to have gone - not showing up in my search)
> 
> Any more recent recommendations?
> 
> Only here for a few days en-family so once again can't be certain of getting there (unless very close by)


 Amsterdam? But . . . Time is on your side . . .


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Jon_Foster said:


> Another shout for the Scandinavian Embassy, great place, I picked up some excellent coffee compass beans from there as well.


Scandinavian Embassy is brilliant! Bocca was alright, but didn't impress me.

I had Lot 61 on the list as well, but somehow missed it or I cannot remember being there.


----------



## TonyCoffeeNewbie (May 4, 2017)

to be honest didn't get a chance to try Scandinavian embassy.. will try that next year.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

OK -I got to Lot 61 (in Urban Outfitters) for a mid-shop flat white


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Oh haha I've been there. How was it?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

PPapa said:


> Oh haha I've been there. How was it?


 A decent cup of coffee - well appreciated at the time for sure.

Went on to the Foodhallen for lunch before beginning the journey home..... literally just walked in the door (21:45)


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Drewster said:


> A decent cup of coffee - well appreciated at the time for sure.
> 
> Went on to the Foodhallen for lunch before beginning the journey home..... literally just walked in the door (21:45)


 You've been gone, too long.....


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

MildredM said:


> You've been gone, too long.....


 Now.. you're really saying something.....


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Drewster said:


> Now.. you're really saying something.....


Is that meant to get my blood pressure jumping .....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

MildredM said:


> Is that meant to get my blood pressure jumping .....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 .. I know baby just how you feel...

You might as well......... Jump!


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

Headfirst is now FUKU. And they're called Friedhats now! Lot 61 was pretty average when I went. There's a place called coffee and coconuts which is in an old theatre (turned into a massive 3 floor cafe) which is across the road from Scandinavian Embassy. Nice place to sit, too.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

